# Trout shenanigans



## SouthTexasSlayer (Apr 27, 2018)

the situation of cutting trout limits from 5 to 3 and 17 to 23 slot 🙄 I will start out with I know the freeze has taken a huge toll on trout, but it has Been coming I think for a while. Mostly because of the number of guides that are on the gulf coast. There is now way the weekend warriors are catching more fish than a guide that fishes almost everyday of the year. And not only are they fishing way more they also take multiple trips a day. I’ll just say it put a limit on guides on trips taken a day and how many fish they take I know it’s there living but they take 80% of the fish not recreational fishermen. What do y’all think??


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

I second the motion. It's bull**** we have to take the hit while guides and commercial fisherman can catch multiple limits between multiple trips. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I agree with the two posts above. Guides kill a lot more fish than recreational fishermen. I can understand the limit being reduced until recovery. I don’t understand moving the slot from 15” to 17”.


----------



## *DoubleThreat* (Nov 1, 2009)

Sell the boats, buy fish, way cheaper
Best case scenario(nov-dec14) 3 reds and 3 trout and well over a $300 bill


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

I typically give mine away to my parents and my neighbors, but I still don't like the fact the government is taking something away from us without any intentions or giving it back.
I don't mind them doing what's necessary to sustain the bay, but sheesh it's always us recreational fisherman that take the hit. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Yea make mapping and Google earth and transducers illegal too.
....and popping corks.
....and shallow water tower boats.
....and sitter walks.
....and braided line.

Our equipment is so effective these days....

Guys....there are many bad apples. But ten times as many guides that are the biggest proponents of conservation on the coast fighting for the fishery. 

The fact that most can't accept is that we have so little effect on the fishery with rod and reel. TPWD has to do what they can do.....but the reality is that mother nature is in control. 15 years of drought followed by 7 years now of floods have silted over the oyster beds. That oyster is where the trout fishery thrives. The freeze had an impact but trout are designed to come back from exactly that.

Every dolphin you see and every dolphin you don't see will eat more trout today than we can catch in a month. Make dolphins illegal....

Man dredging giant deep and wide channels thru the middle of prime territory changes tidal flow hydraulics as well. The marshes ebb and flow changes how the forage are impacted back in the marsh.

When you think about it you can go on and on.

Rod and reel is of very very little impact.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Sgrem said:


> Yea make mapping and Google earth and transducers illegal too.
> ....and popping corks.
> ....and shallow water tower boats.
> ....and sitter walks.
> ...


I agree, they could set the limits to 0 and it would have very little impact on the overall biomass.

TPWD just likes taking direction from the conservation groups that need a crisis for fund raising.

Yesterday, I was watching those fat dolphins crush everything on a hard outgoing tide. We should do something to reduce that population. Nothing like watching them throw flounder around like frisbees when we can't keep any of them.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I agree on the Dolphins. No endangered species there and they can Eat. The black water turkeys too! They devastate the freshwater areas. I would like to mention something about managing the resources. I have fished in Alaska for 6 years. They manage each area more effectively. Not bashing the guides because they had no where else to fish but when Lake Livingston is chocolate, they all go to Lake Conroe. A small lake where the WB and what hybrids they have are decimated. The WB fishery on Lake Conroe is small compared to other lakes. The Alaska wildlife people would recognize that and quickly implemented a short term fix. They would bring back the limits just as quick. That is the key. Here changes seem to last forever. Not saying government is the answer but they do it better there.
This is much harder on a Saltwater scale....but


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Different topic, but I wish they would raise the Redfish limit.


----------



## bellaireroad (Aug 20, 2020)

fishinguy said:


> I agree, they could set the limits to 0 and it would have very little impact on the overall biomass.
> 
> TPWD just likes taking direction from the conservation groups that need a crisis for fund raising.
> 
> Yesterday, I was watching those fat dolphins crush everything on a hard outgoing tide. We should do something to reduce that population. Nothing like watching them throw flounder around like frisbees when we can't keep any of them.


What do you suggest to reduce the population?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blackjack runner (Feb 24, 2015)

Ship the dolphin to China for research!.


----------



## sammywtkns (Oct 2, 2017)

👍


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Fish react to fishing pressure and being pursued by boats. Even if there are a lot of them around, and I would guess that is why very good fishermen are now complaining of poor fishing.
Fifty years ago you take dead shrimp and catch speckled trout in the surf, what shrimp you didn't use you could put in a fruit jar and pop it in the freezer, because you can catch them on it the next trip.
Then it took live shrimp, then free lined live shrimp, and it took more and more finesse _(until the game fish go frenzy mode then a spark plug with a hook can catch em_).
Spot lock trolling motors, detailed maps, flight plans for finding their homes, their feeding grounds, and signs for the most active feeding are bought and sold.
The better the skills of the angler, and their effectiveness in using excellent equipment, then the better the fish get at still swimming around and not getting caught on a rod and reel.
And that is a real issue for people who don't have time to fish everyday and keep up with where or how the fish are hiding. 
It makes them harder to catch, but the only thing that really reduces their population is habitat destruction, and over harvest by industrial fishing methods.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

SouthTexasSlayer said:


> the situation of cutting trout limits from 5 to 3 and 17 to 23 slot 🙄 I will start out with I know the freeze has taken a huge toll on trout, but it has Been coming I think for a while. Mostly because of the number of guides that are on the gulf coast. There is now way the weekend warriors are catching more fish than a guide that fishes almost everyday of the year. And not only are they fishing way more they also take multiple trips a day. I’ll just say it put a limit on guides on trips taken a day and how many fish they take I know it’s there living but they take 80% of the fish not recreational fishermen. What do y’all think??


Aren't the clients of guides recreational fishermen? I have never seen a guide keep a limit of fish when on a trip.


----------



## sammywtkns (Oct 2, 2017)

fangard said:


> Aren't the clients of guides recreational fishermen? I have never seen a guide keep a limit of fish when on a trip.


👍


----------



## roger_ramjet (Jul 12, 2021)

I'm sad about the Fall flounder run being cancelled due to drop in the flounder population. I wish TPWD would declare flounder a game fish and outlaw commercial fishing and gigging. Redfish made a comeback after commercial fishing ended.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

bellaireroad said:


> What do you suggest to reduce the population?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Open a season on them, I'm sure someone would eat them.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

roger_ramjet said:


> I'm sad about the Fall flounder run being cancelled due to drop in the flounder population. I wish TPWD would declare flounder a game fish and outlaw commercial fishing and gigging. Redfish made a comeback after commercial fishing ended.


Commercial fishing and gigging is not killing the flounder. It is all mother nature, they said as much in all the meetings. Fishing is like 5% of the reduction, reproduction is like 90% of the problem.


----------



## roger_ramjet (Jul 12, 2021)

According to TPWD, in some areas, 90% of the flounder catch is taken by gigging at night









Texas Flounder Fishing Takes Six-Week Pause to Help Conserve Numbers


Texans experiencing outdoor activities together. Hiking, camping, hunting, fishing, birding and more. Texas Parks & Wildlife magazine




www.tpwmag.com




.


----------



## AKM (Sep 8, 2012)

fish4food said:


> Different topic, but I wish they would raise the Redfish limit.


yes !! Its been 3 ..forever...there are plenty of reds.. TPW sucks


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

AKM said:


> yes !! Its been 3 ..forever...there are plenty of reds.. TPW sucks


TPWD has offered to do this multiple times over the last few years, and each time, fisherman ask them not to at the public comment meetings. Maybe y'all need to go complain there instead of here where it has no impact?


----------



## cvick76 (Feb 11, 2021)

"Yesterday, I was watching those fat dolphins crush everything on a hard outgoing tide. We should do something to reduce that population." Nothing like enjoying the real world of nature and all of the components of it....LOL. I WANT MORE FISH for me say the selfish fisherman.... F- EVERYONE ELSE AND THE WILDLIFE because I WANT them. Forget that wildlife has far more rights to the waters than any fisherman...?. It seems that everyone has completely lost all sense of what it is to be on the water and enjoy what they are doing in favor of ME-ME-ME.... I'll say this, I stayed at a canal front home along the coast near Galveston this year for many weeks. There is a fairly undisclosed area (or so I thought...) that tends to hold a fair number of flounder. During the week days I saw a handful of guide boats pull in work the area and leave within a half an hour or so. On the weekends- totally different story. I saw at least 25-30 boats EVERY SINGLE weekend pull in, drop anchor and sit on this hole pounding for hours on end out of each boat. No more than one pulls out then another would stack right in with the other boats. Who were they? Weekend warriors almost every single time....... I saw over a 100 boats on ONE hole over several weeks. Easy to point fingers and complain. Let's not forget the bounties and resources of nature are not inexhaustible and are under far more pressure from every single side from weekend warriors, guides, commercial fisherman, weather events, boat traffic, pollutions and alteration to the bays now more than it has ever been.... and yes.. of course the wildlife that relies on those fish to survive as well do get their fair share... as they SHOULD. One things is for certain- every single person commercial, weekender, guide or not- is absolutely removing fish from the waters. What is the true impact of this? When you have near half a million licenses sold, added to those that don't buy one, multiplied by how many fish they keep annually turns in to millions of fish annually. Compound this year over year and you have your answer. I can say this- if fishing was getting as tough as it seems to be, as well as expensive, our elders would have thrown in the towel laughing years ago. Fishing has become an off sport of spending money on fancy things for doing it and less about enjoying the outdoors and catching some fish. One thing is absolutely for certain- man attempting to manage wildlife for his gain is laughing stock. Leave them alone for 2-3 years and they will rebound bountifully on their own.... TPWD makes money enforcing laws, writing tickets and handing out licenses. They don't make a dime if the fish populations explode or crash either way...


----------



## bellaireroad (Aug 20, 2020)

cvick76 said:


> "Yesterday, I was watching those fat dolphins crush everything on a hard outgoing tide. We should do something to reduce that population." Nothing like enjoying the real world of nature and all of the components of it....LOL. I WANT MORE FISH for me say the selfish fisherman.... F- EVERYONE ELSE AND THE WILDLIFE because I WANT them. Forget that wildlife has far more rights to the waters than any fisherman...?. It seems that everyone has completely lost all sense of what it is to be on the water and enjoy what they are doing in favor of ME-ME-ME.... I'll say this, I stayed at a canal front home along the coast near Galveston this year for many weeks. There is a fairly undisclosed area (or so I thought...) that tends to hold a fair number of flounder. During the week days I saw a handful of guide boats pull in work the area and leave within a half an hour or so. On the weekends- totally different story. I saw at least 25-30 boats EVERY SINGLE weekend pull in, drop anchor and sit on this hole pounding for hours on end out of each boat. No more than one pulls out then another would stack right in with the other boats. Who were they? Weekend warriors almost every single time....... I saw over a 100 boats on ONE hole over several weeks. Easy to point fingers and complain. Let's not forget the bounties and resources of nature are not inexhaustible and are under far more pressure from every single side from weekend warriors, guides, commercial fisherman, weather events, boat traffic, pollutions and alteration to the bays now more than it has ever been.... and yes.. of course the wildlife that relies on those fish to survive as well do get their fair share... as they SHOULD. One things is for certain- every single person commercial, weekender, guide or not- is absolutely removing fish from the waters. What is the true impact of this? When you have near half a million licenses sold, added to those that don't buy one, multiplied by how many fish they keep annually turns in to millions of fish annually. Compound this year over year and you have your answer. I can say this- if fishing was getting as tough as it seems to be, as well as expensive, our elders would have thrown in the towel laughing years ago. Fishing has become an off sport of spending money on fancy things for doing it and less about enjoying the outdoors and catching some fish. One thing is absolutely for certain- man attempting to manage wildlife for his gain is laughing stock. Leave them alone for 2-3 years and they will rebound bountifully on their own.... TPWD makes money enforcing laws, writing tickets and handing out licenses. They don't make a dime if the fish populations explode or crash either way...


Well said


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mickbiden2 (Dec 22, 2021)

I don't mind them doing what's necessary to sustain the bay, but sheesh it's always us recreational fisherman that take the hit.


----------



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

TPWD doesnt " make money" They are a cost just like every other law enforcement group is 

Oh, and harpoon the dolphin ! Draw and quarter the croaker soakers ! Bull whip the live baiters !

Carry on, you guys are funny


----------



## mickbiden2 (Dec 22, 2021)

I wish TPWD would declare flounder a game fish and outlaw commercial fishing and gigging. Redfish made a comeback after commercial fishing ended. 
netbanking login

Tea tv


----------



## AKM (Sep 8, 2012)

Also....no one is talking about all the fishing tournaments held every weekend up and down the coasts..a lot of fish caught..think about ..some have 80 boats in them with 3 fishermen in each boat..
Lets hold off on all tournaments for 6-8 months....


----------



## johnny astro (Aug 23, 2005)

Well I'm sure this won't be well received by a bunch of live bait summer guides and fisherman but I'll say it. TPWD needs to make croaker a gamefish. Will bring back the croaker run in the winter and help the trout fishery overall. I miss the days of catching croaker from the flagship as a kid and playing the baseball game in the bait shop


----------



## ol'possum (Jan 20, 2017)

Sgrem said:


> Yea make mapping and Google earth and transducers illegal too.
> ....and popping corks.
> ....and shallow water tower boats.
> ....and sitter walks.
> ...


totally disagree....if that were the case, the state would be funding huge studies to form the data and recommendations, have not heard of any. fishing pumps way too much money into the state and taxes to ignore..


----------



## ol'possum (Jan 20, 2017)

SouthTexasSlayer said:


> the situation of cutting trout limits from 5 to 3 and 17 to 23 slot 🙄 I will start out with I know the freeze has taken a huge toll on trout, but it has Been coming I think for a while. Mostly because of the number of guides that are on the gulf coast. There is now way the weekend warriors are catching more fish than a guide that fishes almost everyday of the year. And not only are they fishing way more they also take multiple trips a day. I’ll just say it put a limit on guides on trips taken a day and how many fish they take I know it’s there living but they take 80% of the fish not recreational fishermen. What do y’all think??


double guides license fees and designate croaker a game fish....


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Still trying to figure out how people aren't catching trout? I think I had 2 trips maybe if I go back in my log where we did not limit out on trout this summer.... and since the summer even lure fishing we have managed to limit on trout pretty much every trip.


----------



## DUKFVR2 (Sep 12, 2018)

TPWD is full of it. Just screwing the recreational fisherman.


----------



## SouthTexasSlayer (Apr 27, 2018)

So as for the dolphins eating at the trout. That’s just an excuse because the dolphins have always been there and will always be. Here’s a proposition cut the trout limit to 0 for three years bite the bullet and let them come back


----------

